# Fishin N PairADice



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ran out of Destin Sun 7/6 with Allen and Kaitlin leaving around 1 AM and heading south of the Spur. Reports showed a decent Blue Water push. Lines in the water at 5 AM with first light. Lots of weed with nice rip, but poorly organized and we were clearing weeds constantly. Water was more blue-green than blended blue.

Wasn't long and we see big yellowfin skying within a hundred yards of the boat, but unfortunately none cared for our spread. We were marking what looked like Tuna at about 200 feet, but never see them on the surface again.

The area was fishy looking so we stuck with the troll despite the scattered weed and rewarded for our efforts. Flat line trolling horse ballyhoo gets nailed, but no hook up. Drop back hoping for a return, but then the left short gets slammed. We see the blue come up and grab the islander combo just off the second wake and he is off to the races surfacing for a dance about 300 yards behind the boat. Kaitlin is on the rod and has him hooked tight, but line is screaming off the reel and with just two of us to clear lines and teasers we are a bit slow. Kaitlin pays the price as about 3/4 of the 50wide spool is emptied before we start the chase. Once we got to the fight we made quick work of this fish as it was pretty small, but it was all smiles as we tagged and released her. 

Knowing there were tuna and marlin in the area and wanting to cut down on clearing the grass we bridled up some big hard tails from the tuna tubes and started bump trolling around the larger weed patties. Alas, no love.

We picked up and made the move west to look for better water and perhaps fewer scattered weeds. Found a nice weedline and picked away at some small dolphin, but no quality fish. After a long day we headed for the hill feeling pretty good about our second blue in two trips. Kaitlin was a good sport and took the plunge of celebration on the way back.

Got the boat cleaned up and hit the rack. Monday morning and work came too soon. Can't wait to do it again


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Great post. Congrats on the blue and you know you will catch more after taking that swim. How can any one say fishing ain't fun with all the traditions.


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

Despite the constant line clearing it really was a fun trip. Here is a pic of the blue, regardless of size, still my first bill fish!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice read and congrats


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip guys and girl !!! Congrats on another blue...
Humm, female crew now can't wait to get back , ahaha, pictures of Katlin please, oh sorry of the blue please !!!
Only about a week left in my sardine can , looking forward for another trip on beautiful PairnDice...thanks for the report, makes my day out here.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Gael (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, let's try this again. ..


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures Gael, very nice ... marlin !!! Congrats.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Congrats on the ice breaker.....!!!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Y'all dock right next to us! Those pilings you just put in are killing us backing into the slip but it's such a beautiful boat you got there!


----------



## ScottH (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure it's a blue? Looks kind of like a white to me from the dorsal. Either way, congratulations.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

ScottH said:


> Sure it's a blue? Looks kind of like a white to me from the dorsal. Either way, congratulations.


Scott, 

If you can positively identify specie from that angle and those pictures, I will have to give you the 'fish sleuth' award. 

Just take the folks at their word and let her enjoy her moment.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a ****** to me too.....either way, AWESOME,


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report, sounds like a lot of fun to me!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Just want to ease everyone's mind. Got the DNA report back and it confirmed its a blue.


----------

